# Action shot of a gator hunt



## frog1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thought this was a good picture of our gator hunt this past weekend. The gator rolled into the boat almost hitting his foot.


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Sep 19, 2012)

That looks intense!


----------



## mdgmc84 (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think I would be worried about taking a picture!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

you wasnt kidding....yikes!!!


----------



## diamondback (Sep 19, 2012)

Its usually better to chootem before they get in the boat. Nice pics.congrats on a great hunt and for keeping your foot.


----------



## frog1 (Sep 19, 2012)

mdgmc84 said:


> I don't think I would be worried about taking a picture!



It was a still shot of the video that we recorded. Made a great picture though.


----------



## frog1 (Sep 19, 2012)

diamondback said:


> Its usually better to chootem before they get in the boat. Nice pics.congrats on a great hunt and for keeping your foot.



I agree, thats the closest that we've had one almost roll into the boat.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've never had one pull me in and the gator ant strong enough to pull the rope thru my hands with the big hook or the harpoon rope!


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## donald-f (Sep 19, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> I've never had one pull me in and the gator ant strong enough to pull the rope thru my hands with the big hook or the harpoon rope!



It will only take 1 time to be pulled in! 
What do you weigh? 175 at the most! You do not look like bench press the weight of the gator, much less hold him with a rope. Listen to what someone (Boarhog) who has caught and has been a guide on alot of gator hunting trips says.
You are lucky you still have a foot attached to you left leg!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im not the guy with the rope in the pic im the one with the gun! I weigh 115 lbs. I been on MANY Gator hunts taking ppl for the last 6 or 7 years. Me or frog have never had a problem with gators pulling us in. Maybie y'all old guys just ant strong enough to hold them gators


----------



## frog1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Once we get our big rope on a gator. He comes to the boat. We ain't lost no ground to one yet with the big rope. He ain't just fighting us he's having to pull the boat as well. Its not like we are fighting him from a stationary place.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 19, 2012)

Y'all getting on them in the day time?
Post the video, i'ld love to see it.


----------



## Felton (Sep 19, 2012)

First let me congratulate you on a fine kill.

Second I am not flaming you I am just trying to keep someone from getting hurt.

When you are pulling them that hard they may not have had time to tire out. It is also probably the reason the gator came in or almost came in the boat. The gator is coming in and the line in your hands is still taut. I agree its dangerous to have the rope wraped around your hands. If the gator dives strait down the boat will not move. Lastly shot placement is cruatial it looks as though you have hit the skull and you can see the shrapnel/skull spraying in the second picture. I am sure you know the spot right behind the head. All we ever use is a 22lr.

They are very cool pictures!!! Just looks dangerous.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's water flowing off the head. Shot placement was right behind the head were it needed to be. In our river we can't let them run and tire out cause  of so much trash to get tangled in.


----------



## Felton (Sep 19, 2012)

Well thats good just wasn't sure. Let me congratulate you again on an even harder hunt.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 19, 2012)

Holding the line too tight. The instinct is to hold on to the line tightly.  

Do that and they can roll up like a yo-yo right into the boat.

Let 'em tire out (<-- repeat this 3 times).

Don't be afraid to let them have some line when they are boat side like that.

Probably lucky you didn't shoot a hole in the boat.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 20, 2012)

Im not a professional Gator hunter but over years of fighting gators and shooting them the method we use works. I've shot alot of gators flopping and fighting next to the side of the boat I take every precaution not to shoot the boat I only shoot when I have a good shot and try not to mess anything up on the head cause the more I mess up the more I have to fix in the mounting process!


----------



## frog1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Y'all getting on them in the day time?
> Post the video, i'ld love to see it.



When we get it uploaded to our show, I'll let you know. We used a decoy & called him in, but a 12 yd shot was missed so we had to get the hooks out.


----------



## Felton (Sep 20, 2012)

> We used a decoy & called him in



That is just awesome.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 20, 2012)

We have to use bangsticks in Florida I hate them they are messy blows a big hole I wont get into calibers for Gator hunting but im the one fixing the holes that people make in the heads.


----------



## savedjim (Sep 20, 2012)

Anybody stop to think maybe that's how the guy wanted to take his gater. It's his tag not yours he told them how he wanted to take his gater . He went home happy with his hunt bottom line its not your place to tell him how dangerous his hunt was . Or to say his guides done anything wrong . They gave him the hunt of his life.so if he wants to muscle his gater to the boat and have it shot with 44 mag it's his hunt . Learn to say congratulation and save your ideals and opinions for your hunts . It Was his hunt of a lifetime not yours!!!!!!   Some of u guys make it impossible for a man to be proud of a great hunt. If you want to give safety tips go write a book !!!!


----------



## Big Country (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome job there Frog. would like to see the video


----------



## mattech (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not getting into this, but I will put in my two cents. this is my first year gator hunting. I have already fought with several small to medium sized gators I have let go at the boat. This past weekend I hooked a 13 footer and he dragged me down the river for 2 hours and 20 minutes before I made a couple extremely stupid rookie mistakes and broke my line (long story, and it hurts to much to relive it. lol) What I will say is that from my little experience, these animals are extremely powerful, especially in short burst, and I understand where people with experience are putting out warnings for the less experienced hunters (and honestly I thank them for any advice they are willing to offer). I will also say that this was a thread started to show a few cool images of an exciting hunt, and it should be left at that. Congrats to the lucky hunter, and everyone else be safe!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 20, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> We catch a lot of big gators, and rushing the job  IS dangerous. And as for us "old guys" I bench twice what you weigh and still wear them down to keep our clients safe.



I should get drawn next yea I might have to get you to come up here to zone 5 to show me how to get a big Gator


----------



## savedjim (Sep 21, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> If you want to give safety tips go write a book !!!!
> 
> Maybe I should. Perhaps you would like to proof read it for me to check for misspelled words! I never said anything about Frogs hunt, it was an awesome animal taken legally, my post was directed at new "gator" hunters. And as for opinions that's what this forum is all about, that's why you are entitled to yours.



Im surprised u cought that. I figured u would be to busy critiquing other peoples (gater) hunting pics to pay me any attention. But now that I have yours I think it's petty and rude to point out something in a guys photo that a number of people are proud of and use it as an example of what not to do. You tried to turn it into a warning label no one died and made u lord of the (gater) hunters . And don't get your panties in a twist over what I say it's bad for u old guys blood presure. How would u like it if your son or daughter posted a pic on here and all some one would talk about is what he or she had done wrong in the pic. How do you think it would make them feel. Man you have no class what so ever. It's got to we're you can't post anything on here for all the so called specialist. And who wants to pay someone for a (gater) hunt were you just follow him along for an hour untill he's tired and shoot him with a 22 were is the fun in that . Just have some respect don't point out something in a trophy photo that someone's proud of and use it to warn people of what not to do . If you think your mission in life is to warn people of the dangers of (gater) hunting  like I said before go write a book and you have my permission to call it (gater) hunting with the god of the (gaters)   And don't use such big words in your book it confuses simple minded southern folk like myself.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 21, 2012)

PSEJim said:


> Im surprised u cought that. I figured u would be to busy critiquing other peoples (gater) hunting pics to pay me any attention. But now that I have yours I think it's petty and rude to point out something in a guys photo that a number of people are proud of and use it as an example of what not to do. You tried to turn it into a warning label no one died and made u lord of the (gater) hunters . And don't get your panties in a twist over what I say it's bad for u old guys blood presure. How would u like it if your son or daughter posted a pic on here and all some one would talk about is what he or she had done wrong in the pic. How do you think it would make them feel. Man you have no class what so ever. It's got to we're you can't post anything on here for all the so called specialist. And who wants to pay someone for a (gater) hunt were you just follow him along for an hour untill he's tired and shoot him with a 22 were is the fun in that . Just have some respect don't point out something in a trophy photo that someone's proud of and use it to warn people of what not to do . If you think your mission in life is to warn people of the dangers of (gater) hunting  like I said before go write a book and you have my permission to call it (gater) hunting with the god of the (gaters)   And don't use such big words in your book it confuses simple minded southern folk like myself.





Boar Hog said:


> If you want to give safety tips go write a book !!!!
> 
> Maybe I should. Perhaps you would like to proof read it for me to check for misspelled words! I never said anything about Frogs hunt, it was an awesome animal taken legally, my post was directed at new "gator" hunters. And as for opinions that's what this forum is all about, that's why you are entitled to yours.



Boarhog, I think if you write a book you may need to have someone else to proof read it. "If" you did misspell a word he would not find it.
He can not even spell " gator "
I know he typed it (gater) but he made the same mistakes in post # 26.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 21, 2012)

This has done got stupid and im going to the hog dog forum. Ill post pics when I get my gator next weekend.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 22, 2012)

Donald u must really like instigating stuff? Ur picking at jim about spelling! Really come on we do live in the south slang is the way we talk. When I started on the forum I kept seeing the sayin "if u can't say nothing nice don't say nothing at all" we try to be nice im not going around talkin about how little the Gator on ur picture is cause its just not nice. Everybody works hard killing gators and other animals you have the choice to kill whatever u want I respect ur decision we chose not to spell everything right I like being different!


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 22, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> Donald u must really like instigating stuff? Ur picking at jim about spelling! Really come on we do live in the south slang is the way we talk. When I started on the forum I kept seeing the sayin "if u can't say nothing nice don't say nothing at all" we try to be nice im not going around talkin about how little the Gator on ur picture is cause its just not nice. Everybody works hard killing gators and other animals you have the choice to kill whatever u want I respect ur decision we chose not to spell everything right I like being different!



Size is relative,  Don is pushing 7 feet tall. My first comment was not intended to start a debate. Sorry Frog for the unintentional hijacking of your original post! This has gone far enough, so I'm bowing out.


----------



## frog1 (Sep 22, 2012)

we had good hunt, got a good gator, got some good video & pics, everyone got bashed a little bit, now everyone  lets go hunting & be safe


----------



## WELLS8230 (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw shucks!


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------

